
Singapore Army trials titanium exoskeleton designed to reduce load on soldiers - apsec112
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/saf-army-exoskeleton-mawashi-reduce-load-12960250
======
jaclaz
OT, I know, but what I would really want to have available would be an
exoskeleton "loader" like the "Caterpillar P-5000" in Alien.

There was a sort of it as a "civil" experimental one by Panasonic (with a
projected affordable price):

[https://www.cnet.com/news/panasonic-working-on-actual-
alien-...](https://www.cnet.com/news/panasonic-working-on-actual-alien-power-
loader/)

which was never finalized (let alone sold at that kind of price).

------
CapricornNoble
Mitsubishi had a similar prototype at DSEI Tokyo last year. Good to see lots
of effort put into these concepts.

These are frequently argued as useful for special operations forces. I think
they are more applicable for logistics personnel, aviation maintenance,
etc.....people who are lifting heavy objects regularly, and yet are close
enough to power sources/repair facilities that power-efficiency and ruggedness
don't need to be perfect.

------
snow_mac
Can civilians buy this tech? It would be so nice for carrying all my kid's
stuff

~~~
perilunar
They have a civilian exoskeleton also: [https://www.mawashi.net/en/fraco-
exoskeleton-by-mawashi](https://www.mawashi.net/en/fraco-exoskeleton-by-
mawashi)

~~~
netsharc
Argh, the videos in that page are useless, you hit play and it's a girl doing
a vlog. Just show me the product in use! I skipped around the 3 videos and I
couldn't find a clear show of the exoskeleton in action.

It's strange to see this social media style marketing for an industrial
product... props to them if it works, although in this case it didn't work for
me.

~~~
kerkeslager
It's exactly what you'd expect: social-media style marketing is for products
that people don't want/need based on what they actually do. Since your product
doesn't solve a problem, you create a problem: "as a user I want to look cool
and fit in with my peers". To do that, you create social proof around the
product, so people thinks it will fill their social needs.

There's a reason Apple, for example, has ads that just show a disembodied hand
using their product. They know they have a good product that does something
people want, so they don't need social proof.

The exoskeleton is probably being advertised with social media style marketing
because it doesn't work (yet).

